# ANZSCO - 262111 - Database Administrator Acceptance rate



## saimurali619 (May 22, 2018)

Hi Guys,

I have decided to apply for PR 189/190, planning to apply for ANZSCO code - 262111 - Database Administrator for skills assessment, I would like to know the acceptance rate for the following code and response times from ACS.
I'm having bachelor degree in Computer Science from India, please let me know how many experiences will be deducted out of my total experience of 7 years.


----------



## luvjd (Aug 10, 2017)

saimurali619 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have decided to apply for PR 189/190, planning to apply for ANZSCO code - 262111 - Database Administrator for skills assessment, I would like to know the acceptance rate for the following code and response times from ACS.
> I'm having bachelor degree in Computer Science from India, please let me know how many experiences will be deducted out of my total experience of 7 years.


26211 is currently eligible only for 190, not for 189. ACS will deduct a minimum of 2 years experience, but if your qualification is assessed as "not closely related to nominated occupation", four years will be deducted.
ACS assessment will take 6 to 8 weeks approximately.


----------



## saimurali619 (May 22, 2018)

luvjd said:


> 26211 is currently eligible only for 190, not for 189. ACS will deduct a minimum of 2 years experience, but if your qualification is assessed as "not closely related to nominated occupation", four years will be deducted.
> ACS assessment will take 6 to 8 weeks approximately.


Ok, need your advise here please. 
Is it advisable with same code 262111 at this point of time? I just got my documents prepared to be submitted to ACS which should complete next 4 days.

Thank you so much in advance.


----------



## luvjd (Aug 10, 2017)

saimurali619 said:


> Ok, need your advise here please.
> Is it advisable with same code 262111 at this point of time? I just got my documents prepared to be submitted to ACS which should complete next 4 days.
> 
> Thank you so much in advance.


Best thing to do is to try to get ACS assessment done for a more widely accepted ANZSCO code like "Software Engineer", if possible. If you choose the DBA, your options are limited.


----------



## saimurali619 (May 22, 2018)

Thank you so much for the suggestion, its invaluable. Some of my other friends also suggested the same, will go with software engineer codes.


----------

